# Need help



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I am heading up to Huron this weekend with a friend and we have never fished this area by boat this late in the year before. My only experience in Oct/Nov. is from shore off the lighthouse point. What methods are best for walleye right now? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Cranks are the lure of choice right now. Spoons are still working, as well. There are some reports in the Lake Erie section with detailed programs that have been working well.


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

Husky Jerk rapalas are your best bet. Blue/silver, clown, or firetiger. Reefrunners work, as do rattlin rouges, and #18 floating rapalas. A very slow retrieve works most of the time. Crank it down hard on the cast, then reel as slow as possiple. Fish a half our before dark until as late as you can. A 10-15' net is a must. It is trophy time. Good luck. Fish on! :B


----------

